# Mass Production - how do I motivate staff to get them producing at acceptable levels



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

We had a LOT of shirts to do this week. We are on schedule, but just as we start one job- another comes in this week. We worked till 9:30pm last night. 
My problem is this, my guys seem to think that because there are a lot of shirts on the tables, that we have printed a lot of shirts. What I mean is that my machine is capable of printing 600 plus shirts per hour. I would expect 360-400/hr consistent over a shift, given the right circumstances and volumes. 
With this current workload, we should be at 350-400 pcs/hr for sure.
We are at 270 pcs/hr for today. This is not acceptable for me. How do I motivate my help and make them understand how many shirts can and should be done in a day on an auto. Pics inside.


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: Mass Production*

Tell them straight how many minimum you need them to produce in an hour and maybe offer an incentive, give a bonus for every shirt they print over the minimum amount, but make it achievable, then if they thrash that target set it a bit higher or give them a higher incentive for the next target until you are happy with the level they are printing at. 

If you get the shirts done in a shorter time you won't have to pay them extra overtime to stay late and finish.

Most people are motivated by a bonus.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Mass Production*

As well as what Lee has suggested, I should also take a look at the ergonomics of the workplace. Is time being used ineffectively by having to walk distances to get at the shirts? Even an extra couple of foot adds up to a momentous amount of time during an eight hour shift. Look to see if there are other practical things slowing them down. Good ergonomics speed up the production process, reduce operator fatique and generally make for a better working environment.

Drop on a machine with them yourself for an hour, just to establish both to your workers and yourself, that 360 tees an hours is a realistic goal. There is no arguing with the figures then.


----------



## knifemaker3 (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Mass Production*

You can always fire them all and do it yourself or hire new workers!!!!

Just kidding!!!! But, like Will said, do it yourself with them to show them that it can be done. Tell them what you expect and make it reachable. 

Also, don't forget that they may be doing the best they can. Maybe they can't move any faster because of age, injuries, etc. Sometimes, and I'm bad for this, we get to thinking that everyone else should be just like us. The fact is, some people can just do things faster and better. That's the nature of how things are.

That being said, take all this into account. Set goals that even the very slowest worker can reach and then offer incentives for improvement. Maybe a .25 cents and hours raise if they reach a certain goal. Like has already been said, it's much better to pay a few cents an hours more than all that overtime.

Do you have times when your employees have to find stuff to do to keep busy? If so, set a goal and then offer comp time off on slow days. A lot of companies around here do that. Some guys get almost 2 months worth of comp time in the summer months.

Good luck!


----------



## THX1138 (Aug 17, 2008)

Give them some of the action. Either a pc/hr bonus or a %/profit bonus. Of course spoiled product and returns come off the bonus. 


Other thoughts, 

Bring in a bbq and cook up steaks for lunch
Have a beer bust
Give gift cards to a local store
Give tickets to local events like concerts and sports events
Give pay raises for meeting performance goals


----------



## shersher (Jul 25, 2007)

I agree, INCENTIVES...sorry to say money is the only thing to motivate people, until you start firing and they don't need that right now with this economy


----------



## INKFREAK (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey Ridgley,I've been doing production management for a long time.When my shop has to rock it out I get on the press and set the pace.I do not ask anyone to do anything that I'am not willing to do.I set that pace and have my main guy take over.I jump in where ever I'am needed to give one of the guys a long break,he comes back and I jump in for the next guy.The auto never stops.We re-ink while running.Someone lays out shirts and switches carts so the loader never runs out of shirts.
I also give the guys a cash bonus if they do a great job.Just because I'am a manager it doesnt mean my arms got blown off in the war.I know how hard the work can be thats why I do it.I was a printer before and still am.They know that if the press stops there had better be a good reason.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Incentives are great and have their place but don't reward for average performance. Financial incentives should only be used to reward above par performance. Nothing wrong with buying them lunch, cases of Mountain Dew, etc. when things are busy; these things will help motivate them, fuel them and remove distractions. I always discourage employees from skipping lunch because people will get irritable and their performance will suffer if they don't eat. I'll catch heck for saying this but southerners tend to move slow. You'll have to get on the line with them and set the pace to train them to move their bodies quicker. Keep chit-chat to minimum until they prove they can work and talk. Energetic music helps develop a rhythm and keep a constant pace. While cranking up the pace keep the work environment friendly and a little competition never hurts, just make sure they don't get sloppy. Don't suffer slackers, they hurt efficiency and destroy morale. If a guy (or gal) won't pick up the pace then send them packing. Just consider how you would like to be treated as an employee (not how you expect to be treated or have been treated) and you'll get there. Someone once told me, treat your employees like your best customer.

_edit: one more thing, I never hire people who live with their parents; as a rule they are immature and lazy, they don't need the money._


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Thanks for the input. I do get on the stick- Actually I love it, but sometimes I'm just too busy to do it- that's why I bring in extra help when we are loaded down.
The problem is, they are friends.... I KNOW, I KNOW,....
They do not want to watch me spin while I tell them what should be done on the auto. I can load and unload 360-400 pcs/ hr myself. I have done it on numerous occasions, and have put a large banner of a shot of 360 shirts stacked up with a caption that says "do these in an hour!".
But you're all right, money is the answer- only thing that's gonna work. Thanks.


----------



## diomedes770 (Sep 2, 2008)

How can I come work for you. I will do 360 every hour for 2 weeks then sit on my butt for a week and let you motivate me with more money. I can just keep that cycle up till I make more than you. Sorry, but that is all that is going to happen if you reward bad work ethic with more money. Just my 2 cents but, you might want to have a meeting and ask each person why they can't get 360pcs/hr and listen to them. Watch them work and see what the problem is. If it is a machine issue, fix it on the spot. If it is a materials issue fix it on the spot. If it is a manpower issue fix that on the spot also. You may not have to fire someone but, you can let them know that what ever they are doing is not acceptable any more. You are in business to make money, the more money you make the more secure your empleyees jobs are.


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

have you tried a whip, or maybe locking the doors so they cant go home untill there done. just kidding i agree with getting out there and showing them whats up. i also believe in if they finish there quota before there 8 hour shift, they can go home earlyand get paid for the day. make sure that the quality isnt lost by people trying to rush to get home early


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

out da box said:


> The problem is, they are friends.... I KNOW, I KNOW,....


Family, religion, friends.. these are the three demons you must slay if you wish to succeed in business.
Monty Burns


----------



## jge (Oct 7, 2008)

INKFREAK is absolutely correct. The only way to get the staff motivated is to jump right in there with them and set the pace. You've got to make it FUN to do the shirts, and praise people who are doing better than others. Joke and talk with them, show interest in their lives etc, and pretty soon you will have a good team who respects you and want to get the jobs out quickly.

Everyone craves praise, and it works far better than telling them that they're all useless, and that your blind grandmother could do better. 

We've had production staff for 17 years now, and NOTHING beats working with them and getting a job out - it's a pain - but it lets them know that you're "one of them" so to say. Nothing peeves a worker off more than seeing his superior sit on his fat *** the whole day.

No amount of incentives are a replacement for working with them. Once you've worked with them for a few jobs and you've got them to all be part of the team, then you can generally leave them, and just join them for the odd job or two.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Its easy to say that one should start pressing with them for a few minutes to show them how fast it can be done. Doing a few minutes to a full 8 hour stint are two completly different measures. ie. the longer the period the lower the efficency gets. Just my opinion.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

They call me "straw-boss". I'm headed to the sweatshop now. Gonna run the first hour myself-360pcs- one man. Let the games begin.


----------



## kla10 (Jul 12, 2008)

Ridgely, Will you post a video of that on you tube?


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Don't have a video camera to post some- wish I did.


----------



## alan802 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Mass Production*

When I first started I was only concerned with how many shirts we could print per hour. Our press will easily print 700 shirts per hour and we have even done around 600 in an hour before, small left chest. But I thought that since we did that many in an hour we could pull off 4500 in a day. Not even close, and we busted our butts and only got 3100 done in a little over 8 hours. We took a 30 minute lunch break and about 5 water breaks throughout the day. Looking back I don't think I could have pushed or worked any harder without having to take the next day off. 

Central Texas in August (105 in the shop) was really tough but I was dissapointed. There was really nothing more we could have done and it sure as hell felt like we were moving fast.

Your shop looks similar to ours except your dryer is a bit smaller. Good luck and try not to kill yourself or your guys. Don't work them too hard or they might be worthless tomorrow.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Two other possibilities not yet mentioned, are to fit your workers with motion sensors, as I'm sure one has a spider building a web on him, or to promise your workers a big sloppy kiss from you, if they don't meet their targets. They'll either work like never before, or chase you around the building Benny Hill style.


----------



## knifemaker3 (Sep 8, 2006)

Have they been printing long? If not they might not be able to meet your goals just yet. They may need time learn how to be able to print that many shirts in an hour.

I've been on both ends of this at different times in my life. Both Boss and labor. I once worked for a guy who thought that the more you accomplished the more he could put on you. So he was never happy with any employee even thought some of us were doing the work of 2 guys everyday. And this was in a job that if you made a mistake it could possibly mean someone losing their life in the worst case scenerio. But, the more you could accomplish the more he expected out of you. You couldn't please him. And you never seen him doing anything but go fishing or sit in the office all day.

As a Boss, you have to be able to look at your employee and set realistic goals for them to obtain. Yes, you might be able to knock out 300, 400, 500, or even more shirts an hour. But, what about all day for several days in a row. You start to get tired and production slows, just like has already been said. Take this into account.

Also, if it were me, I'd stay out on the line all day with them. Just so that they know that, yeah you the boss can do the job you are asking them to do. It may not help, but at least they can't stand around and complain about you wanting them to do something they think is impossible to do. Just working for an hour with them isn't enough to prove that point.

good luck!
Craig


----------



## knifemaker3 (Sep 8, 2006)

Something I forgot to mention. If you are running on a tight schedule now, how are you going to meet delivery times if they all quit on you and you have to do it all yourself?

Even with bad help, sometimes it's better than no help. Don't make any hasty moves that will leave you in even worst shape then you currently in.

Craig


----------



## alan802 (Mar 24, 2008)

I would suggest being beside them all day doing what they do. Even though you've probably been there and done that, maybe they haven't seen it. What you do means a hell of a lot more than what you say. If it doesn't motivate them, they will at least respect you more. And if they don't respect you more after that then you better start working on replacing them.


----------



## Rob (Oct 28, 2006)

I have been on both sides of this equation. The best way to get more and quality work out of employees is competition. Can you hire a second shift, even a part time shift. If one shift prints 400 an hour and the other shift prints 300 hour, and this info is visable to all people. It will cause motivation in their own ranks. Alos gives incentive if there is the possibility of one shift being layed off.
Also have a target level visable with the other stats. Thsi will remind them every time they look at the board what is expected.
Good Luck


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

I did 267 pcs from 9o-10:00 this morning. Had to stack shirts, answer three phone calls, fedex delivery, talked to 4 people face to face, etc. Still did 267. I don't expect them to do what I can do- I can flat out roll... but I do think 360-400/hr is easy with one loader and one unloader. I could do it 12 hours straight- no sweat.
Hell we used to print 4 color fronts by the thousand on a manual- now that's work!
We should be happy that now we can stack shirts to the ceiling and not break a sweat.
Oh well back to the grind.


----------



## alan802 (Mar 24, 2008)

Your a bad mofo if you can do that for 12 hours straight. Were you loading and unloading? 267 is impressive if you are by yourself. Well played sir.

My personal best by myself on the auto was a little under 300 but I didn't have to stop and deal with anybody. And there is no way I could have maintained that for an entire shift without some chemical help.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

"I'll catch heck for saying this but southerners tend to move slow. You'll have to get on the line with them and set the pace to train them to move their bodies quicker."
YOU GOT THAT RIGHT. This sounds like a racial remark, just cleaned up a little. Back when, I (when working with a suitable partner) was younger and before getting things broken that didn't get fixed, I could hang more than half again as much iron as any pair of connectors in town. And I'm as southern as it gets.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

I didn't see anything racial in those remarks. Bear in mind that I am young AND black. That being said, I've just got to do a better job of motivating my crew and letting them get used to higher expectations. We don't do or have orders for 3000 front and backs every day.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Racial, CLASS, and GEOGRAPHIC, are all prejudices and are ugly period.


----------



## INKFREAK (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey Ridgley,just get out there and wiggle your butt like I am right now,back to the floor from me.Just wanted to check in and see how your doing.I dont get on the forum during work hours but wanted to see how your doin.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Okay we rocked today. Should be finished the order we started yesterday in 20 minutes. Done the backs today- 1600pcs- 5.5hrs. That's almost 300/hr. Seems like that's about as fast as we're gonna get over a shift. 
Got 3000 pcs to do Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

The last print shop I took over their payroll was outrageous and productivity was low. Everyone moved like they were on Quaaludes. Within about 3 months we were doing twice as much work and spending half as much on payroll and the workers were happier and more motivated than ever before. Most people want to do a good job and want to be proud of their performance but often they need someone to motivate them. We went on to break every shop record with that crew and they bought me a nice gift when I left. I'm a big believer in the carrot and stick, the first one gets the carrot, the last gets the stick. But you can't be friends with your employees because they have to know that you will fire them if they don't produce.


----------



## INKFREAK (Jul 24, 2008)

Not always true Rick,I know that if you get too close to people they expect favors.But my guys show up at the bar in my hometown and sometimes I cover their tab and sometimes I don't.They know if we are pulling in the money based on our performance we are all rewarded.I share it.I've been a worker just like them and understand the position they are in.They know that about me.
Being in the fray with them helps them understand pressure about meeting deadlines and makes them better problem solvers over the longrun.That is a invaluable trait.However some people are just never going to work at the pace you need them to.It's hard to make those decisions sometimes but not all souls are printers at heart.
Did you stop the press to re-ink Ridgley?Hope not,you'll up your numbers if you don't.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

INKFREAK said:


> Not always true Rick,I know that if you get too close to people they expect favors.


One thing I've learned is that there is no one perfect way. Every successful person has their own style that works just for them. But there is a difference between being friendly and being friends. I invite employees over to my house, sometimes we go out to places together, sometimes I've sponsored trips to amusement parks; but they know that when we walk through the shop door its all business and regardless of how much I like them or how much they like me; I will fire them if they don't produce. I tell everyone I hire, the best way to brown-nose is doing your job.

Ridgely, you mentioned that you don't expect them to keep the pace that you keep; you may want to reconsider that. I expect every employee to follow my example and work just as hard as I work. Now realistically I know that won't always happen but they know I expect it from them. A really successful man once taught me to hire and train every employee as my replacement, not all of them will be capable but you'll find some who are. He used to tell me that its a bad manager who constantly works in crisis mode or has to constantly check in when away. I used to go on vacation and never get a single phone call. 

My approach to running a shop has always been 


Train the employees to be my replacement so that if I'm not there, the place doesn't fall apart
Once people are trained, let them do their job. Reward them when they excel and address problems immediately.
Don't be afraid to let people fail. Some managers will never let an employee fail and likewise never allow them to truly succeed. You can't have success without failure.
Be as loyal to my folks as they are to me. If a good employee needs a day off or help with something, I make it happen even if it costs me personally.
When your folks tell you they need something to do their job better, listen and take them seriously. You should have a good explanation if you don't get it for them.
Be honest. Be tough. Be fair.
Keep it clean. No matter how busy we get, the shop gets cleaned.
There's more to it than that but you develop your own style over time. The important thing is that people want to perform for you not because they are your friends but because they respect you and want to keep their job. The best people want to work for someone who challenges and rewards them.

Bonuses and compensation could take up a chapter in a book.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

out da box said:


> I did 267 pcs from 9o-10:00 this morning. Had to stack shirts, answer three phone calls, fedex delivery, talked to 4 people face to face, etc. Still did 267. I don't expect them to do what I can do- I can flat out roll... but I do think 360-400/hr is easy with one loader and one unloader. I could do it 12 hours straight- no sweat.
> Hell we used to print 4 color fronts by the thousand on a manual- now that's work!
> We should be happy that now we can stack shirts to the ceiling and not break a sweat.
> Oh well back to the grind.


Of course you can....you can do it cause the more YOU print, the more YOU make. Employees have a different mind set then a shop owner. 

Perhaps you need to start giving incentives for them to work harder.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

We stop to re-ink. Gotta do something about that. I like the incentive idea also. The main problem is that we dont run that hard for that long, so the guys are just not used to doing those type of all day production numbers hours on end. We'll get it poppin next week. They ran 900pcs in 2 hours yesterday, so that's a good indication to me as well as them of what can be done.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

out da box said:


> We stop to re-ink. Gotta do something about that. I like the incentive idea also. The main problem is that we dont run that hard for that long, so the guys are just not used to doing those type of all day production numbers hours on end. We'll get it poppin next week. They ran 900pcs in 2 hours yesterday, so that's a good indication to me as well as them of what can be done.


lol I hope they don't get tired out and quit. Then you'll be all alone. I've worked at a shop where they were printing shirts for urban outfitter chains, needed 20k shirts done in 8 hour shifts sometimes. At one point, the bossman was pushing the guys so hard, they all walked out on the spot. Needless to say, the bossman was all alone, and shirts weren't being printed.

Urban outfitters declined the shipment once it finally got out the door, and he had to eat the cost of everything. (Side note: retailers are anal when it comes to shipment dates. I don't blame them)

What I have done in the past, when days get tough and long, maybe buy them a good lunch? Bring in a cooler of drinks (not alcoholic, you might get upside down prints). Take them and their family out to dinner. Small things will also help the guys feel like they need to work harder as you are noticing their efforts.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

Do they know what the goals are? Not "this is doable" but "this is what I expect you to do". 

You have to be sure you're communicating clearly what you expect. A lot of managers, myself included at times, think the employees understand exactly what needs to be done when that isn't the case. 

There should be clearly stated production targets and a clear understanding of what happens if those targets don't get met. There's nothing wrong with placing expectations on people, as long as you aren't expecting a ridiculous amount of production. If the goals are realistic, they should be easily achieved.


----------



## triplej (Apr 18, 2005)

WoW great advice I see here. May be using some of the suggestions myself.

The one thing I thought of is maybe having the friends/employees read this entire thread so they know what you are up against and then talk about the options for this job as well as future big runs.

My personal fav is a celebration when the job is done. A company party to say thanks as well as build the team spirit.

Another idea may be to set out only the shirts you expect to be done by the shift end. Maybe 100 less so they "feel" like they are kicking butt. Tackling the order/piles in smaller doses may "feel" less daunting

We've had some large jobs roll through the shop in the years I've been in the game...Gettiing the product out was always an issue. The larger issue for me anyway was quality and consistency. After 30K pieces of a 50K run the tenancy is to roll through the motions and just "throw" the ink on the substrate and call it a day  

Good luck man...Please post when the job is done so we know how it all turned out.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

There were actually three jobs totaling about 4500 shirts. All of them front and back. 200 black tees which required flashing, 2 gallons of white, and 12 color changes. 2000- 4 color front, 1 color backs. 2300 2 color front, 3 color backs. The last order of 2300 shirts was started this week and we'll finish next Tuesday or Wednesday. I'm really proud of the team that we were able to get all that stuff done and looking good. Now we just have to sell the A&T homecoming shirts tomorrow during the parade! Here's some pics of some samples of the orders.


----------



## tdigital (Sep 14, 2008)

The shirts look great. Congratulations on accelerating your production!


----------



## Titchimp (Nov 30, 2006)

Sounds to me like you need to take a day out to watch your staff. See if there is anything really noticable that they are doing which slows the process down, might just be one person. I do think financial incentives are a good plan as at the end of the day they make the shirts which make you the money and they will know that.


----------



## INKFREAK (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey Ridgley, your stuff looks good and I'am glad to see that the production is up.I know your pain we rocked out 5000 Obama shirts in 8.5 hours two weeks ago.There is alot to be said about not stoppin the press to re-ink.I might be old but I can spin with the best of them.
And this comment isn't to you but to some people that have read this thread.You pay peanuts you get monkeys.I read something about the.25 cent raise.well I can't even pay my cell phone bill with that.300 dollars a year raise is not the best incentive I've heard of.
And Rick you sound like a good guy with lots of good advice.It's nice to know that I'am not alone in my thoughts on alot of this.Hopefully some of get some rest this weekend.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Might have a lead on 40k shirts- front and back. I think it's overkill for my set-up. I like stretching it out for a week or two, but that would be insane for the current situation. Anyway I appreciate all of your input and advice. I just wish the work would be a little more spread out and even. Then I could plan and schedule more work for my main two guys. If everything goes down like it should or could everybody's getting a little something extra in the piggy bank.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Take the 40k and sub it out. Even if you only marked it up $.25, that's $10,000 in your pocket for very little work.


----------



## frankiko (Jun 13, 2008)

wow.....lots of shirt....
i suggest do little clean up inside the shop (it looks too messy, especially the floor and lots of boxes hanging around)...
and after that.... organize stuff a little more and separate the shirt from the production area. like put it on a separate room. just bring out only the amount of shirt you need at a certain moment.

most workers tend to work faster when their surrounding is more organize and clean.


----------



## screenprinter1 (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a really easy solution for you. Take your next big job, and put your guys on piece rate. I don't know what you are charging per job, but if you take about 35-40% of your per piece price, divide that by three (loader, unloader, and stacker) and pay your guys per piece, trust me they will start kicking some major butt. They will start to find ways to streamline their machine, and streamline themselves as well. You are currently motivated this way, so why not try it with them. I do this occasionally when I am already completely booked, and I need my guys to work a Saturday. They love it, they make bank! 

One question, are your flash units shuttle flashes or hover flashes?


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

One other thing one should watch out for is the ambiant temperature of the work place. If its either too cold or too hot efficiency will fall.


----------

